# Would like opinions on BlackTie Standard Poodles



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Probably the most successful Silver breeding program in the country. Gorgeous dogs. Very typey. True Silver color. The ones I have seen personally have good temperaments.

I'd ask hard questions about Bloat.


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks! It great that you've seen some of their spoo's personally. That's the type of answer I was looking for.

I've only done a quick inquiry, but I'm definitely going be asking questions from now on!

I'm just glad I could find someone in my state that has such a great silver breeding program.


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

I have heard good things about them and notice quite a few of their dogs with champion titles as I have perused the breeders during the past year. If I were looking for a Standard, I would definitely make further inquiries as to references and check testing, pedigrees, et. You are lucky you can actually go there-and I think she keeps waiting lists-does not have lots of litters all the time-good luck!


----------

